# Ladue Squirrel hunting



## JohnJH (Feb 3, 2015)

Thinking about making an early season trip to ladue for squirrel. Going up that way for some stuff in the morning and figured I’d try it in the afternoon/evening. Is it any good? And can you use rifles there? Thanks


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## snag (Dec 27, 2005)

Yes you can use a 22, some areas have good 
trees some don’t . Quite a bit of property to try, if it’s a weekend hunt expect company. I go weekdays, been up that area since permits were needed to hunt.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## JohnJH (Feb 3, 2015)

snag said:


> Yes you can use a 22, some areas have good
> trees some don’t . Quite a bit of property to try, if it’s a weekend hunt expect company. I go weekdays, been up that area since permits were needed to hunt.
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Okay cool. I wasn’t sure and didn’t want to have a rifle up there if we weren’t supposed to. But I figured as much about the weekend traffic. But that’s what you get on public. I was looking at Onx for some areas with decent trees, it looked like the property right around the lake was decently wooded. So just gonna have to drive and walk till we find something. Thanks!


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## 9Left (Jun 23, 2012)

I thought squirrel season did not open until September 1…?


----------



## JohnJH (Feb 3, 2015)

9Left said:


> I thought squirrel season did not open until September 1…?


Not going till the 7th


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## 9Left (Jun 23, 2012)

JohnJH said:


> Not going till the 7th
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Ahhh.... gotcha...Your initial post made it sound like you were going up there " in the morning "... as in, it sounded like you were doing it tomorrow morning… LOL ....My bad, just miss read the post


----------



## JohnJH (Feb 3, 2015)

9Left said:


> Ahhh.... gotcha...Your initial post made it sound like you were going up there " in the morning "... as in, it sounded like you were doing it tomorrow morning… LOL ....My bad, just miss read the post


Lol after you said something I re read it and realized that it sounded like that 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## bustedrod (May 13, 2015)

awww nutz lol


----------

